# Loose Stools and Blood?



## andiwaslike (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm trying not to freak out but its been nearly a week and my pup has been having loose stools with blood in it. He doesn't seem to be weak or anything and his appetite is as is. It has happened before and it went away after 2 days but now, it's back. He poops blood every time.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you taken him to the vet? That would be the first thing I'd do. Sorry I can't be more helpful, I'm new to having a puppy so don't know what might be the cause.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-past time to take him to the vet. It could be as simple as worms, giardia and/or coccidia but it could something more serious as well. As young as he is, this could affect his growth and again, it could be something very serious. Regardless, it needs to be treated.


----------



## Jacksforum (May 29, 2011)

Don't freak out but get him to the vet as soon as possible, I wouldn't delay it. Can you get to the vet today? 

My 5 year old golden had what sounds to be the same problem, loose stools and blood, and we were told that it was colitis. He had to go on some medication and we had to change his diet because he was having an allergic reaction to the food we were giving him. 
All the best


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Vet, asap!!! Good luck!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Vet asap..... good luck


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I think I would be freaking if I saw blood in a young puppy's stool and making a mad dash to the vet. I would suggest an immediate vet visit.
Blood in the stool is not normal and could be a sign of a very serious condition, would not be a good idea to delay diagnosis.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Please let us know how this turns out.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Bloody in stool is most often a sign of a GI tract that is inflamed and bleeding. If a dog has untreated GI issues such as diarrhea you will usually get blood and mucous within a couple of days. 

Get thee to a vet as soon as possible.

And I feel for you, our pup has had GI issues including diarrhea and eventually blood and mucous since he was little. 

May I asK what kind of food he's eating and for how long he's been eating it? Was he previously fine on this food? 

While you wait to get to the doctor cook up some rice and feed only that. If you have pumpkin purée on hand (pure pumpkin, no pie filler) you can add that. Hopefully that will slow down the diarrhea and probably his whole GI system for a day or two. Also give lots of extra water - you can give ice cubes or add a small amout of chicken broth to a bowl of water to get extra fluids into him.

Please tell us what your vet says.


----------



## andiwaslike (Feb 25, 2011)

My reply is so late but it was such a hectic time though I'm glad it's been well. Thank you Molly's Mum, Tahee GR, Jacksforum, Sophie_Mom, oakleysmommy, Lilliam, Ian'sgran, jackie_hubert! We took him to the vet and he prescribed some medicine and he was okay after just a day. The vet didn't tell me what it was but I'm glad he's okay. Here he is now:









He doesn't like the camera and always tries to eat it so I could only get stolen shots.


----------

